# Upper a-arm bushing's lifetime warranty



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*







*
*










WE NOW HAVE OUR UPPER A-ARM BUSHINGS FOR THE BRUTE.
OUR BUSHINGS HAVE A LIFETIME WARRANTY AND VERY EASY TO INSTALL ( NO MORE BEARING PROBLEMS ) RIDE AS HARD AS YOU CAN 

remove your bushing's and bearings
replace with our new product 
consist of 7 different plastics ( made by twisted custom atv's )
that will never wear out and they are self lubricated 
we have been testing for the past 11 months and still show no wear


THE FULL KIT INCLUDES BOTH SIDES FOR UPPER & LOWER A-ARM BUSHINGS
THE COST $ 169.00 AND THIS INCLUDES SHIPPING 

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT US 
@ 281-516-7800 or [email protected]
*


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool. How about some pics and specs?


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*i will get pic's up tomorrow 
spec's pretty easy 
remove your bushing's and bearings
replace with our new product 
consist of 7 different plastics 
that will never wear out and they are self lubricated 
we have been testing for the past 11 months and still show no wear
*


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Sounds awesome.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i would sure like to see some pics!

twisted you guys are cool makin all these brute parts and accessories!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I am also interested!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool, I'll have to let my dad know about these... he's been needin some for quite a while now, doesnt live too far from Spring either. He's a MIMB member, just never ever posts anything... I'll be lookin into these when/if my bushings wear out on my Catvos...its only been on since May this year so no wear showing


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Cool, I'll have to let my dad know about these... he's been needin some for quite a while now, doesnt live too far from Spring either. He's a MIMB member, just never ever posts anything... I'll be lookin into these when/if my bushings wear out on my Catvos...its only been on since May this year so no wear showing


Need to tell Larry the Cable guy also... :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Lmao! He does look like him, but with a twist when he adds the Elvis Presley sunglasses.... I didnt know his bike needed new a-arm bushings but yeah these seem like the way to go, I like anything that has a lifetime warranty...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ha yall got jokes .. thats aight .. just remember i aint rich like larry .. or i would buy me some new riding buddies ...lmao.. mark goin to give you a call tomorrow i need to see some pic's to see if these will work on my lift


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i need some, so i would love to see pics


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> ha yall got jokes .. thats aight .. just remember i aint rich like larry .. or i would buy me some new riding buddies ...lmao..


:haha:Or you could just pay us to NOT be your ridin buddies anymore...works just as well


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ha aight be that way .. ride with me to mississippi for free in the bed of my truck wise azz


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Nah I'm good with the cab bro... well, I dunno, depends on if the icechest with adult beverages is in the bed with me...then I may stay back there. Just gotta make sure I stay good in hydrated lmao!
Seriously though, if you get some pics of these bushings share em with us...I gotta try and talk my old man into comin off a little $$$ before he really screws somethin up like he did with tie rod ends


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well since i will hopefully ordering you know what from them i will just tell him to throw those in a box too..lol


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*i tried to load the pic's but didn't go through 
I will have them up by tomorrow 
sorry for delay 
*


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

any other ideas on parts let me know 
will be glad to come up with new parts that can be affordable to everyone


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*we will have bushing kits at the mimb ride if any body needs bushings for the brute...*


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

twisted1.... how about some brute floorboards that dont hold in all the crud and wash out easily?... I was thinkin something similar to what RDC is doing for the Can-Ams.... either metal grating or expanded metal for the floor, but still solid on front and rear so the tires arent slingin stuff straight through and hitting your legs (thats the only thing I dont like about RDC's design, the whole thing is open)


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah something else to come up with would be some arched a arms like mti is doing for cats. looks awesome and gives a lil more clearance without going big and new axles.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> twisted1.... how about some brute floorboards that dont hold in all the crud and wash out easily?... I was thinkin something similar to what RDC is doing for the Can-Ams.... either metal grating or expanded metal for the floor, but still solid on front and rear so the tires arent slingin stuff straight through and hitting your legs (thats the only thing I dont like about RDC's design, the whole thing is open)


Maybe a solid floor board, that has a easily removable section to create large holes for washing the muck through to the ground...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Just to clarify what I was talking about.... RDC replaces the black plastic at the bottom of your fenders with expanded metal plus has an expanded metal floor.... I like the expanded metal floor, but think the black plastic area should still be solid... I just seen his pics the other day, wish I could find one again...


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*:agreed:

The floor boards we have tried a few things but the only thing we came up with is redesigning the complete floor board from a hard plastic to be durable but to make the mold is about $ 7500.00 and then run production 
Thats a lot of out of pocket $$$ and then not know how they will sell.
But we are still looking to improve them somehow ...
*


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

pic's of a-arm bushings are up now


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking to replace all my bushing in my Catvos 6". Do you offer anything that will work?


----------



## old griz rider (Oct 22, 2010)

if you send the dimensions of the old bushings to twisted customs we can make them.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Another happy customer. My upper a arm bushings were just about shot, getting them out was a PITA but these new ones from TC are TOP NOTCH! Great guys to deal with. I ended up cracking a few while installing...but they still are tight. Just be careful when installing. I hit it off center a little bit and it cracked. I pressed them in but was trying to get them back in the spot on the frame. They fit so tight that you have to bend the spot on the frame a little bit. No biggie, fit tight as can be!!! I don't see these wearing out anytime soon.


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*yes the bushings have to be pressed in
there is other bushing out there but we are the only guy's who have 
bushings that are self lubricated
*


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Still going strong! No play AT ALL in the bushings. Very happy with them. Highly reccomend


----------



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Glad you like them *
*I think when we shipped them to you we sent an extra set that was going to another client.*
*No problem *
*Thanks for your business *


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea, I got a few extra  honestly I needed them because I cracked half the first set (my fault 100 percent) by not bending the a arm tabs on the frame before pounding them into the tabs. Still had some extras though!

Hey, yet another reason why I love and support TC! lol

I want to get on that lift before soon!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

looked on web site could not find bushings. i need a set now, do you need to call to get info.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

So these wont need a grease fitting? I'm needing some bad just gotta wait till after christmas


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

No, they are self lubricating. Sounds like a really good product, with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

thats what i thought. i was just wanting to make sure.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

PM'd


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Got rear uppers? I have one wearing and would rather not install OEM's again.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

How are they self lubricating?? Just wondering need to replace my upper right side, trying to get all the info I can.

Scott


----------

